# sweet honey in the rock!



## Rafa75

Buongiorno!

La frase che ho difficoltà a tradurre è questa:
Una ragazza (cantante country americana) entra in una stanza e trova un assurdo albero di natale di colore rosa ed esclama "sweet honey in the rock, what's that?" 

Il mio tentativo è: santo cielo, cos'è quello?
ma forse sarebbe piu' adatto nel contesto e anche per il personaggio un qualcosa di piu' colorito e meno "religioso".

Qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti?


Daniela


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Daniela  

Cercando in rete, vedo che "Sweet honey in the rock" è il nome di un famoso gruppo vocale americano.  
Secondo me, dato che la ragazza fa la cantante e l'esclamazione non è stata scelta a caso, potresti tentare con il nome di un gruppo conosciuto ovunque "Benedetti i Beatles! Cos'è quello?!" oppure "Benedetto il chitarrista dei Pink Floyd! Quello cos'è?" 

Non so però se l'idea possa andare bene per il "tenore" del tuo libro. Aspettiamo altri suggerimenti.


----------



## Passante

Sweet honey in the rock è riportato anche nella Bibbia una cosa tipo 'Dio è buono come miele nella roccia' e ci sono raccolte di canzoni folk religiose e libri con questo titolo... personalmente userei il letterale. (al massimo userei: vergine santa delle rocce, cos'è quello?)


----------



## Rafa75

Ok, grazie mille, penso che tu mi abbia messo sulla strada giusta...! Potrei addirittura usare il nome di un gruppo italiano come i Cugini di campagna o simili oppure Cristina d'Avena (visto che ho letto che il gruppo ha cantato in programmi televisivi per bambini).
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Phil9

Si. Qualsiasi esclamazione andrebbe bene. _'Santo cielo', 'caspita', 'per l'amore di Dio'_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Passante 

Di fatto, gli "Sweet honey in the rock" sono un gruppo musicale gospel e il nome è stato scelto da un salmo biblico.


----------



## Rafa75

Grazie Passante, quindi qualcosa di "religioso" andrebbe comunque bene... tipo: madre santissima del carmelo, cos'è quello?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Phil9 said:


> Si. Qualsiasi esclamazione andrebbe bene. _'Santo cielo', 'caspita', 'per l'amore di Dio'_



Ciao, Phil 

Una domanda: "Sweet honey in the rock!" è un'esclamazione che viene usata (abbastanza) frequentemente?


----------



## giginho

Abbiamo anche noi un gruppo musicale di ultras....vedi qui

potresti usare quelli li per esclamare!


----------



## Passante

Rafa75 said:


> Grazie Passante, quindi qualcosa di "religioso" andrebbe comunque bene... tipo: madre santissima del carmelo, cos'è quello?


Vedendo anche gli altri commenti direi proprio di si.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi  

In realtà, la mia idea risulta un po' troppo fantasiosa!  

Mi chiedo solo perché, tra tante possibili esclamazioni, la ragazza abbia scelto proprio questa: dato che è una cantante country e data l'esistenza di un gruppo vocale con il nome usato nell'esclamazione, mi pareva plausibile un abbinamento.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Anna!

A questo punto aspettiamo che ci dicano se è un'esclamazione frequente o se è stata creata per l'occasione...nel qual caso il gruppo ultras ci torna utile!


----------



## Tegs

Anja.Ann said:


> Una domanda: "Sweet honey in the rock!" è un'esclamazione che viene usata (abbastanza) frequentemente?



Mai sentito questa frase prima!  Non sapevo neanche che era un salmo - pensavo fosse un'esclamazione inventata dalla ragazza


----------



## giginho

Grande Tegs!

Tu pensi che, quindi, sia un'esclamazione tipo: "Per i Pogues!" anche se i Pogues non sono un gruppo cattolico?


----------



## Anja.Ann

giginho said:


> Ciao Anna!
> 
> A questo punto aspettiamo che ci dicano se è un'esclamazione frequente o se è stata creata per l'occasione...nel qual caso il gruppo ultras ci torna utile!



Esatto, Gigi! Per questo avevo chiesto a Phil!  Però, ecco qui Super Tegs! Veloce come la luce!


----------



## Phil9

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Phil
> 
> Una domanda: "Sweet honey in the rock!" è un'esclamazione che viene usata (abbastanza) frequentemente?



Ha, ha! Anja. Certamente non da me! Non l'ho mai sentito. Magari, alludendo alla musica, direi 'Luciano Pavarotti' o 'Bryn Terfel'!!. È evidente che l'esclamazione non significa niente di speciale.  Perciò va bene una qualsiasi.


----------



## Tegs

giginho said:


> Tu pensi che, quindi, sia un'esclamazione tipo: "Per i Pogues!" anche se i Pogues non sono un gruppo cattolico?



Non mi sono resa conto neanche che era un gruppo musicale questo "Sweet Honey on the Rocks"  Comunque si, potresti anche dire "Per i Pogues" (anche se mette in dubbio il tuo gusto musicale ). Mi sembrava un'esclamazione tipo "Holy guacamole" - qualcosa inventata dalla ragazza che lo diceva. Visto che non era inventata comunque, penso che potresti tradurlo come vuoi, e metterci qualcosa sia musicale che religioso.

PS. Fast as light?  Cheers, hehe!


----------



## Anja.Ann

OK, thanks, Phil and thanks again, Tegs (yes-fast-as-light! ) 
I'ts up to Daniela, now!


----------



## Matrap

Porco Pupo! E quello cos'è?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bellissima, Mat!


----------



## TimLA

giginho said:


> Ciao Anna!
> 
> A questo punto aspettiamo che ci dicano se è un'esclamazione frequente o se è stata creata per l'occasione...nel qual caso il gruppo ultras ci torna utile!



Non l'ho mai sentito prima di questo thread,
e abito in un'area di California dove si sente musica "country" giornaliero.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Tim  

"Sweet honey in the rock" non è un gruppo che canta musica country (è un gruppo gospel), è la ragazza che ha esclamato "Sweet honey in the rock!" la cantante di musica country.
Stavamo chiedendo se l'esclamazione in sé (Sweet honey in the rock!) fosse frequente o no.


----------



## Phil9

direi di no.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sarebbe quindi abbastanza plausibile per una cantante di musica country usare come esclamazione il nome, dal "sapore" anche religioso, di un gruppo gospel? Avrebbe potuto dire "Per tutti i musicisti! Quello cos'è?!" per intenderci o "Per Beethoven!" o "Per Johnny Cash! Che cos'è?"


----------



## TimLA

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Tim
> 
> "Sweet honey in the rock" non è un gruppo che canta musica country (è un gruppo gospel), è la ragazza che ha esclamato "Sweet honey in the rock!" la cantante di musica country.
> Stavamo chiedendo se l'esclamazione in sé (Sweet honey in the rock!) fosse frequente o no.



Ciao Anja!
Ok, va bene - abito in una parte di California dove si sente musica "gospel" giornialiero.

Penso che la cosa importante in questo thread sia la flessibilita' della lingua AE.

In qualsiasi contesto siamo riusciti a creare/inventare un'esclamazione adatta alla situazione che sarebbe divertente e perfettamente comprensibile.
Questo thread e' un esempio.

Abito in California quindi quando voglio riesco a "free associate"
Provo con:

A guy walks into a deli and sees a huge length of salami:
"Holy baloney! Look at the size of that salami!"

A girl is at Venice Beach watching the area where people can pump iron in public:
Arnold Schwarzenegger on a stick! Look at that guy's muscles!

A street musician is playing Bach in Boston Commons:
The ghost of Glenn Gould! That guy knows his Bach!

A guy walks into the Museo Reina Sofia and sees Guernica for the first time:
LSD city! Picasso had an interesting view of the world!

e cosi' via...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Tim  

Mi pare che stai dicendo la stessa cosa che dico anch'io


----------



## Fooler

Indipendentemente dalle bands rock o country che siano, una semplice traduzione _per un pugno in un occhio ? cos'è quello ?_ Riferito appunto alla metafora di una roccia sulla quale, benché ci sia del miele versato sopra, non è per nulla mangiabile ?

Personal interpretation


----------



## Pat (√2)

Se mi trovassi davanti un albero di natale rosa, potrebbe uscirmi un "Santa Wanda Osiris! E quello cos'è?"


----------



## Anja.Ann

bellissima, Patty!  Questo sì che è un abbinamento ... coi fiocchi!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Anja.Ann said:


> Questo sì che è un abbinamento ... coi fiocchi!


Che mai verrebbe in mente a una cantante country americana, però


----------



## Anja.Ann

Chiaramente! Per questo motivo pensavo a qualche musicista di fama mondiale. 
Ma credo che Daniela, abbia qualche idea in più e che ora possa scegliere tra ... il "sacro" e il "profano"


----------



## Rafa75

Grazie a tutti per i vostri suggerimenti. Secondo me cambiare il nome del gruppo al quale si fa riferimento per un altro gruppo straniero che sia piu' conosciuto (e che quindi renda la battuta per lo meno comprensibile) non è nè una traduzione nè un sinonimo... a mio parere devo necessariamente usare un gruppo o artista italiano. Considerando che le "sweet honey in the rock" fanno musica leggera ma con temi religiosi (negli usa è un vero e proprio genere musicale mentre in italia non credo ci sia un equivalente) e nello stesso tempo hanno fatto anche molta musica per bambini, opterei per un "per tutti i santi di cristina d'avena" ma "santa wanda osiris" è decisamente piu' adatto al contesto (albero di natale rosa), quindi userò senz'altro questo suggerimento, grazie ancora! 

...anche se... confesso che "porco pupo" ha il suo fascino.... ;-)


----------



## Pat (√2)

Rafa75 said:


> Considerando che le "sweet honey in the rock" fanno musica leggera ma con temi religiosi (negli usa è un vero e proprio genere musicale mentre in italia non credo ci sia un equivalente) e nello stesso tempo hanno fatto anche molta musica per bambini


L'aggancio non sono gli abiti di scena delle cantanti? (La prima foto può trarre in inganno )


----------

